# For Father's Day



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

Post something classical that reminds you of Dad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

View attachment 71364


Ignacy Jan Paderewski

My dad used to tell me about this guy all the time - how he was a famous pianist/composer turned Polish politician.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

My dad's been dead for 33 years. Neither he nor my mom liked classical, per se. My mom really didn't like any music, though she had a few Perry Como favorites.

But I have three sons, so how about I offer three things that remind me of them:

Oldest: Varese, Poeme electronique

Middle: Shields, Coyote

Youngest: Merzbow

Hey, it's "my" day, I can do what I want!:lol::devil::tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

My dad only died 29 years ago and he did not leave any musical memories at all, he was mostly an absent parent f#cking up himself. I don't feel like honouring him with something that is dear to myself! ut:

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

Dad quote:

"What's the point in buying a record? You play it once and hear it; if you play it a second time it's the same music again."

A truth, profound perhaps in its obvious simplicity.

I didn't get my love of music from him.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

For Bach, one of the greatest papas in music history






This reminds of my dad, from whom I inherited my music/ guitar "genes" apparently


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

a mix of songs he likes






happy father's day dad hope you like your gift...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nielsen's 3rd symphony - my dad loved that work - played it every weekend in the morning.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

This was my father's favorite opera recording (LP of course) when I was a kid. I couldn't tell you how many times I listened to it growing up, often with the libretto trying to figure out what on earth was going on. And why an American naval officer and his Japanese wife should be singing in Italian. But I always got a kick out of them saying "Milk punch o whisky?" Now I have to go grill up some food for the old man! He listens to more jazz these days...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

He's the clown of the family.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd post 'You tiny hand isn frozen' from Boheme as dad used to love that aria.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

My Dad loved Glenn Miller and Henry Mancini.

He was the best Dad ever :angel:
Love you Dad.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My dad loved Beethoven. Had a picture of him on the wall above his desk. He got me into Beethoven.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Florestan said:


> My dad loved Beethoven. Had a picture of him on the wall above his desk. He got me into Beethoven.


Ah haaaa, that's it


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dad's favorite LP:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

My dad has no classical tastes at all, but if I wanted to post something I associated with him, I would have to post something like Shostakovich's 7th or another war piece. You see, my dad was born on the very day of the German invasion of the Soviet Union, June 22th, 1941, exactly 74 years ago.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My dad was more into Woody Guthrie than classical, but his favorite movie was The Day the Earth Stood Still, and Bernard Hermmann's score has always been my science fiction anthem.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My father helped me get into Classical Music, but he was more into Opera, particularly Wagner, than I am.
I remember playing an album of Wagner Orchestral Bleeding Chunks when I was 14 and having my father burst into my bedroom--a very rare event--grinning ear to ear and attempting to march to the Flying Dutchman Overture. I remember wondering if there was something wrong with me if my Parents liked the same music that I did.

R.I.P. Dad


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

What about some music from one of our musical fathers.... Papa Haydn who is the father for hip hop today?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

For my dad, there are two works that we listened to in concert that he loved. First, Tchaikovsky's Mozart Suite




Second, Beethoven's Piano Concerto in c minor





Tonight, he cooked a great steak dinner, my mom made a simple mirepoix with potatoes as a side, and we washed it down with some fancy cabernet sauvignon that I'm probably too immature to fully appreciate, but it was great. Happy Father's day to all the dads on the forum!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

This and the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto (played by Perlman) are the two works on an old, beaten-up CD that my dad bought more than 16 years ago, after he saw Isaac Stern perform the Mendelssohn live. So I grew up listening mainly to that CD, as well as a few Baby Mozart pieces, and ended up being the child most exposed to classical music at a young age. If my dad hadn't bought that CD, I don't think I would care about classical music at all. 
I still have the CD, and though it's scratched and what not, it still plays well.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Ah haaaa, that's it


He recommended symphonies 3, 5, and 6, and one of the piano concertos. He also recommended several operas by Gilbert and Sullivan. I recall Pirates of Penzance, HMS Pinafore, and Mikado being recommended. Never looked into them. Maybe I should.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For you Izzy today as your dad I dedicate this to you.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Dad: "Where's the melody?"
Me: 
Dad: "I don't like Chopin's music. It's full of discords."
Me: 
Dad: "Turn that screaming woman down!"
Me: 
Dad: "How can you stand that morbid stuff? Why don't you play something cheerful?"
Me: :devil:

My Father's Day tribute: ut:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Dad: "Where's the melody?"
> Me:
> Dad: "I don't like Chopin's music. It's full of discords."
> Me:
> ...


Rebel against the rebels.

When they blast Slayer at the stoplight- you trample their pike line with a Callas cavalry of _Medea_.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

My father had very little knowledge of classical music and only began to learn it via my enthusiasm. My initial exposure came from my maternal grandfather who had a collection of 78s including many famous singers of the early part of the 20th century, recordings which I would often play. I remember him telling me stories about Melba, Caruso, Gigli, etc.

There is one classical related story about my father. Not long after we moved from England to Los Angeles, my father had occasion to go to the home of one customer who turned out to be Alfred Newman, the movie score composer and conductor. When my father mentioned my love of classical music, he was given a number of Newman's recordings to give to me. The only one that I remember is orchestral versions of some Puccini operas.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Rebel against the rebels.
> 
> When they blast Slayer at the stoplight- you trample their pike line with a Callas cavalry of _Medea_.


I don't know who or what Slayer is, but I'm going to try trampling a pike line.

Hear that, Dad?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Becca said:


> My father had very little knowledge of classical music and only began to learn it via my enthusiasm. My initial exposure came from my maternal grandfather who had a collection of 78s including many famous singers of the early part of the 20th century, recordings which I would often play. I remember him telling me stories about Melba, Caruso, Gigli, etc.
> 
> There is one classical related story about my father. Not long after we moved from England to Los Angeles, my father had occasion to go to the home of one customer who turned out to be Alfred Newman, the movie score composer and conductor. When my father mentioned my love of classical music, he was given a number of Newman's recordings to give to me. The only one that I remember is orchestral versions of some Puccini operas.


That's so awesome, Becca! I love some of Newman's scores- especially _The Capatain from Castile_, _The Robe_, and his orchestration of _South Pacific_ (with his gorgeously added choruses). He's an absolutely first-rate conductor as well.










Newman's conducting of his main title music to the_ Captain from Castile_ gets my vote for the greatest main title music of all time. . . Well, that and the _Ben Hur_ main title music of Rozsa's.

The conducting for his main title music is _BLIS-TER-INGLY_ heroic and erotic.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I don't know who or what Slayer is, but I'm going to try trampling a pike line.
> 
> Hear that, Dad?


Blast "_E che? Io son Medea!_"- and when he starts banging on the walls, say, "Sorry, dad. That's as high as the volume will go. It won't go any higher."

It worked for me in high school once or twice. . . until my mom confiscated my entire cd collection for a time.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

This is the L.A. heavy metal band Slayer, Woodduck:






Callas spanks them every time._ ;D_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Blast "_E che? Io son Medea!_"- and when he starts banging on the walls, say, "Sorry, dad. That's as high as the volume will go. It won't go any higher."
> 
> It worked for me in high school once or twice. . . until my mom confiscated my entire cd collection for a time.
> 
> ...


Dad should have spanked them as a preventative measure.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> That's so awesome, Becca! I love some of Newman's scores- especially _The Capatain from Castile_, _The Robe_, and his orchestration of _South Pacific_ (with his gorgeously added choruses). He's an absolutely first-rate conductor as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry that dude reminds me of MXC main henchman.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

My father was a semi professional musician and had the most incredibly sensitive hearing. He would have the radio on so low no-one could hear it but himself. And if you played music too loud he would say, "Turn it down! You're the cloth-eared generation!"


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Dad should have spanked them as a preventative measure.


That would only encourage them to do full drag.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Sorry that dude reminds me of MXC main henchman.


Tyrone Power was a renowned lover- his conquests were legendary.

Did 'Captain Tenneal' even 'know' a woman intimately?- his epaulets make him look like some guy who'd sail on L. Ron Hubbard's _Sea Org_. . . or teach a class on Derrida.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> For my dad, there are two works that we listened to in concert that he loved. First, Tchaikovsky's Mozart Suite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a confirmed wine snob, I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you did indeed fully appreciate that cab.

Sounds like the evening was an utter delight all the way around, to me. (That Tchaikovsky's a real treat, isn't it?)


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

My Father, and father, both think of me where they are now:


----------

